# fglrx - X fails to start - black freezed screen

## gr0sshirn

Hello there,

I've got an Amilo Xa3530 notebook, produced by Fujitsu Siemens.

There are 2 graphic adapters inside:

- a radeon HD3200 with shared memory (used to save power and keep the notebook silent) - PCI:1:5:0

- a radeon HD3650 with 512MB own memory - PCI:2:0:0

FGLRX is not working. (ati-drivers-8.582).

After typing startx, the screen fades to black and is freezing.

the screen is hanging, X fails to start in the background.... i can type "reboot" in the console without seeing anything on the screen...

Has anyone an idea?

Here is my Xorg.log file & my minimalstic, aticonfig-configured xorg.conf file:

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 x86_64 

Current Operating System: Linux deepwhite 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 #10 SMP Sun Feb 15 23:50:03 CET 2009 x86_64

Build Date: 23 February 2009  12:08:00AM

	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Feb 23 00:44:55 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "aticonfig Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

(**) |   |-->Device "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(==) FontPath set to:

	built-ins

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

	If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x79e1a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

	X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

	X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

	X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

	X.Org Font Renderer : 0.6

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(!!) More than one possible primary device found

(--) PCI: (0@1:5:0) ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics] rev 0, Mem @ 0xa0000000/268435456, 0x9fdf0000/65536, 0x9fe00000/1048576, I/O @ 0x00009000/256

(--) PCI: (0@2:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Mobilitiy Radeon HD 3650 rev 0, Mem @ 0xc0000000/536870912, 0x9fbf0000/65536, I/O @ 0x0000a000/256, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) System resource ranges:

	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded by default.

(II) "glx" will be loaded by default.

(II) "freetype" will be loaded by default.

(II) "record" will be loaded by default.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(==) AIGLX enabled

(==) Exporting typical set of GLX visuals

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

	compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.1.0

	Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

	ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.6

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

	Module class: X.Org Server Extension

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 7.4.0, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.57.2

	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) Primary Device is: 

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.57.2

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: 8.573                                

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Jan 13 2009 23:22:50

(WW) This ATI Proprietary Linux Driver does not guarantee support of video driver ABI higher than 2.0

(WW) Video driver ABI version of the X server is 4.1

(II) AMD ASIC control file status: R12 S1 B313 N313 T312

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:17:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:3) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:4) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@2:0:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@2:0:1) found

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x9612) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:17:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:3) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:4) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@2:0:1) found

(**) ChipID override: 0x9591

(**) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x9591) found

(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

(II) AMD Video driver is signed

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[24] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[25] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[26] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x7d9270

(II) pEnt->device->identifier=(nil)

(II) resource ranges after probing:

	[0] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[1] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[2] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[3] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[4] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[5] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[6] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[7] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[8] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[9] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[10] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[11] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[12] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[13] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[14] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[15] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[16] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[17] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[18] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[19] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[20] -1	0	0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

	[21] -1	0	0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

	[22] -1	0	0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

	[23] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

	[24] 0	0	0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

	[25] 0	0	0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[26] 0	0	0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

	[27] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[28] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[29] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[30] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[31] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[32] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[33] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[34] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[35] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[36] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[37] -1	0	0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

	[38] -1	0	0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

	[39] 0	0	0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

	[40] 0	0	0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 0.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 5 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

(II) fglrx(0): Loading PCS database from /etc/ati/amdpcsdb

(II) fglrx(0): 10BitPixelFormat disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

	compiled for 1.4.99.906, module version = 8.57.2

	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics " (Chipset = 0x9612)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1734, PciSubDevice = 0xc08d)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xa0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0x9fdf0000

(--) fglrx(0): I/O port at 0x00009000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.1.0

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 10.92

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. 

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: RS780M

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 2 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650" (Chipset = 0x9591)

(**) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x1734, PciSubDevice = 0xc09d)

(**) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original ATI

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xc0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0x9fbf0000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(EE) fglrx(0): Invalid video BIOS signature!

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInit failed

(II) fglrx(0): UMA/SP interleave mode is enabled in the BIOS

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 10, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 10

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0

(II) fglrx(0): Using adapter: 1:5.0.

(II) fglrx(0): [FB] MC range(MCFBBase = 0xc0000000, MCFBSize = 0x14000000)

(--) fglrx(0): Video RAM: 327680 kByte, Type: DDR2

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) fglrx(0): ***Display: ConnectedDisplayTypes=0x00000002, disabled=0x00000000

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: SEC  Model: 3847  Serial#: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2006  Week: 0

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

(II) fglrx(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 37  vert.: 23

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified

(II) fglrx(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.340   greenX: 0.310 greenY: 0.550

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.155   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 96.3 MHz   Image Size:  367 x 230 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1440  h_sync: 1504  h_sync_end 1536 h_blank_end 1760 h_border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 903  v_sync_end 906 v_blanking: 912 v_border: 0

(WW) fglrx(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(II) fglrx(0):  SAMSUNG

(II) fglrx(0):  LTN170X2-L02

(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) fglrx(0): 	00ffffffffffff004ca3473800000000

(II) fglrx(0): 	00100103802517780a87f594574f8c27

(II) fglrx(0): 	27505400000001010101010101010101

(II) fglrx(0): 	0101010101019f25a04051840c304020

(II) fglrx(0): 	33006fe6100000190000000f00000000

(II) fglrx(0): 	000000000078e6022300000000fe0053

(II) fglrx(0): 	414d53554e470a2020202020000000fe

(II) fglrx(0): 	004c544e31373058322d4c30320a00f1

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - LCD on internal LVDS

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000001

(==) fglrx(0): QBS disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled 

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled 

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 11 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1440x900 (pitch 0)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1440x900": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1440x900"x60.0   96.31  1440 1504 1536 1760  900 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync (54.7 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x768": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"x60.0   96.31  1280 1504 1536 1760  768 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync (54.7 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x864": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"x60.0   96.31  1152 1504 1536 1760  864 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync (54.7 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   96.31  1024 1504 1536 1760  768 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync (54.7 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   96.31  800 1504 1536 1760  600 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync (54.7 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   96.31  640 1504 1536 1760  480 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync (54.7 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"x60.0   96.31  640 1504 1536 1760  400 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync (54.7 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"x60.0   96.31  512 1504 1536 1760  384 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync (54.7 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"x60.0   96.31  400 1504 1536 1760  300 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync (54.7 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"x60.0   96.31  320 1504 1536 1760  240 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync (54.7 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"x60.0   96.31  320 1504 1536 1760  200 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync (54.7 kHz)

(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (370, 230) mm

(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (98, 99)

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1440x900 (pitch 1472)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1440x900": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1440x900"x60.0   96.31  1440 1504 1536 1760  900 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync (54.7 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x768": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x768"x60.0   96.31  1280 1504 1536 1760  768 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync (54.7 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x864": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"x60.0   96.31  1152 1504 1536 1760  864 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync (54.7 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   96.31  1024 1504 1536 1760  768 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync (54.7 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   96.31  800 1504 1536 1760  600 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync (54.7 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   96.31  640 1504 1536 1760  480 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync (54.7 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"x60.0   96.31  640 1504 1536 1760  400 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync (54.7 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"x60.0   96.31  512 1504 1536 1760  384 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync (54.7 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"x60.0   96.31  400 1504 1536 1760  300 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync (54.7 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"x60.0   96.31  320 1504 1536 1760  240 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync (54.7 kHz)

(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 96.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 54.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"x60.0   96.31  320 1504 1536 1760  200 903 906 912 +hsync +vsync (54.7 kHz)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

	compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.2.1

	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000001f

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(II) fglrx(0): [pcie] 1896184 kB allocated

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:2:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is 11, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 11

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:2:0:0

Backtrace:

0: X(xorg_backtrace+0x26) [0x4e1c86]

1: X(xf86SigHandler+0x39) [0x491749]

2: /lib/libc.so.6 [0x7f98cc9511d0]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so(PostPreInitCFSlave+0xd8) [0x7f98cb7afb88]

4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so(atiddxPreInit+0xae7) [0x7f98cb789f47]

5: X(InitOutput+0x99c) [0x46559c]

6: X(main+0x25a) [0x4312da]

7: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xf4) [0x7f98cc93e4a4]

8: X(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0x271) [0x430899]

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11.  Server aborting

Xorg.conf:

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier     "aticonfig Layout"

	Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0" 0 0

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "Module"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

	Option	    "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

	Option	    "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

	Option	    "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

	Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

	Driver      "fglrx"

	BusID       "PCI:1:5:0"  //tried the other device, too - failed to start completely

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]-0"

	Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]-0"

	Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]-0"

	DefaultDepth     24

	SubSection "Display"

		Viewport   0 0

		Depth     24

	EndSubSection

EndSection

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post your emerge --info plz ?

----------

## tskuzzy

I think I had a similar problem when upgrading to xorg-server-1.5.3

Unfortunately, I could not solve it so I reverted back to 1.3

Strangely enough, reverting caused the same error. I had to re-emerge xorg-server and all its dependencies to solve this:

```
$ emerge -D xorg-server
```

I'm currently running ati-drivers-8.542, since that's the only version for xorg-server-1.3 that will compile for me.

----------

## gr0sshirn

fglrx needs xorg 1.5... so I've upgrated

my emerge --info:

# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7-x86_64-AMD_Turion-tm-_X2_Ultra_Dual-Core_Mobile_ZM-86-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 08 Mar 2009 11:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.8

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects /home/gecko/allenjbsvn"

SYNC="rsync://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 audiofile avi berkdb bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode exif expat ffmpeg flac fortran ftp gdbm gif glitz gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal iconv idn imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg lcms libnotify lirc mad midi mikmod mmx mng motif mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session slang sndfile sockets spl sse sse2 ssl svg symlink sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vorbis xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

----------

## d2_racing

Are you sure that you don't need this :

```

VIDEO_CARDS="radeonhd fglrx" 

```

I don't know if the X server on something or something is missing since you didn't have the fglrx inside your /etc/make.conf

Maybe you should run this after :

```

# emerge -auDNv world

```

----------

## gr0sshirn

oh ... radeonhd was not there by trying the fglrx stuff... (puttet a # before)

now i am running the radeonhd driver again...

----------

## gr0sshirn

go on nerds...

ideas, ideas, more IDEAS please  :Smile:   :Wink: 

----------

## energyman76b

rebuilt your X stuff. Segfaults like this are usually caused by a partial Xorg update.

----------

## z3rgl1ng_z

That could be a good ideea, try and rebuild X and amd drivers.

If you are lazy you could just run: emerge -ave world

This may take a while tho... 

Btw, you should install acpid and have it start at boot:

```
(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory) 
```

----------

## gr0sshirn

what is "ABI"?

(WW) This ATI Proprietary Linux Driver does not guarantee support of video driver ABI higher than 2.0

(WW) Video driver ABI version of the X server is 4.1

----------

## energyman76b

you can ignore that  :Wink: 

----------

## gr0sshirn

Could that be the problem?

How to fix that?

>>> Installing x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r4

 * This package will overwrite one or more files that may belong to other

 * packages (see list below). You can use a command such as `portageq

 * owners / <filename>` to identify the installed package that owns a

 * file. If portageq reports that only one package owns a file then do

 * NOT file a bug report. A bug report is only useful if it identifies at

 * least two or more packages that are known to install the same file(s).

 * If a collision occurs and you can not explain where the file came from

 * then you should simply ignore the collision since there is not enough

 * information to determine if a real problem exists. Please do NOT file

 * a bug report at https://bugs.gentoo.org unless you report exactly which

 * two packages install the same file(s). Once again, please do NOT file

 * a bug report unless you have completely understood the above message.

 * 

 * Detected file collision(s):

 * 

 * 	/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

 * 

 * Searching all installed packages for file collisions...

 * 

 * Press Ctrl-C to Stop

 * 

 * None of the installed packages claim the file(s).

 * 

 * Package 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r4' merged despite file

 * collisions. If necessary, refer to your elog messages for the whole

 * content of the above message.

----------

## energyman76b

that file should be a symlink. if not move it and install the package

----------

## gr0sshirn

hmm... after uninstalling xorg-server the file is not longer existing... by new merging xorg-server I've got the same message again... strange.

I've remerged all Xorg and ATI Stuff... but it's still the same.

I've added the ACPI Daemon to the boot runlevel.

tried something with the xorg.conf but it doesn't change anything.

- starting X with the HD3200 - segmentation fault and the screen is black freezed

- starting X with HD3650 mobility - segmentation fault without black freezing

now i am thinking about if the chipsets are really supported by the fglrx driver. in the ati release notes are different sections for desktop, mobility and integrated products.

at the desktop section there is hd3600 written down. but i am not sure if my hd3200 is an igp - at integrated products there is hd3200 listed. at the mobility products there is no hd3600 listed.  and there are these strange errors: 

(EE) fglrx(0): Invalid video BIOS signature!

(EE) fglrx(0): PreInit failed

On the other side the fglrx driver says:

 Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor 

I am confused...

ATI Release Notes: https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/catalyst_92_linux.pdf

Xorg Log (HD3200): http://rafb.net/p/3KNDVr80.html

----------

## gr0sshirn

is there nobody with the same failure?

----------

## energyman76b

nope. Have you made sure that all the symlinks are correct?

----------

## gr0sshirn

i think they are correct. I've nothing edited at them.

eventually i should wait for the version with hd3600 mobility support... :/

# cd /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/

extensions # ls -l

insgesamt 2564

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      48 29. Dez 17:22 FGL.renamed.libdri.so -> //usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libdri.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 2362808 13. Mär 16:34 libGLcore.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   22744 13. Mär 16:34 libdbe.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      48 13. Mär 16:34 libdri.so -> //usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libdri.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  143448 13. Mär 16:34 libextmod.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      48 13. Mär 16:34 libglx.so -> //usr/lib64/opengl/xorg-x11/extensions/libglx.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   31048 13. Mär 16:34 librecord.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   47680 13. Mär 16:34 libxtrap.so

----------

## energyman76b

except they aren't - if you want to use fglrx.

----------

